# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Пользуетесь ли вы блатом в этой жизни???

## Akasey

*Можно ли в этой жизни прожить без блата???*

----------


## Akasey

Думаю можно, но только стоит ли, если есть возможность...

----------


## Sanych

В к.ф "Бумер" есть такая фраза - "Не мы такие. Жизнь такая". И если есть возможность, можно и воспользоваться.
Другое дело, что блата влиятельного нет

----------


## fIzdrin

можно,но глупо.

----------


## Asteriks

> можно,но глупо.


Почему? Разве это выше человеческого достоинства? Что есть блат? Помощь знакомого человека. Разве мы никчёмны? А вокруг бюрократы... Понимаю, если по блату какого-нибудь тупорылого на высокую должность протолкнут. А если есть возможность лёгким путём решить вопрос, без особого напряга, обойдя рутину?
Кстати, блатных не люблю, блатом не пользуюсь, но не отказалась бы при случае. Вот чтобы только блат этот исходил не от третьего лица, а от хорошего знакомого, чтобы вечно обязанным себя не чувствовать, воспользовавшись им.

----------


## fIzdrin

так и я вроде о том же.вопрос был:Можно ли в этой жизни прожить без блата???

----------


## Asteriks

А-а... Не поняла тебя, извини. Значит, мы за блат!  А если кто-то по блату займёт твоё законное место, что скажешь? У нас на работе много блатных, хотя школа вроде не то "тёплое местечко".  И всё же из-за этих блатных у меня работы осталось с гулькин нос, со всеми вытекающими финансовыми последствиями. Учитывая (к чему скромность?) все мои высшие категории и заслуги перед Отечеством.  Блат там правит бал!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> У нас на работе много блатных, хотя школа вроде не то "тёплое местечко".  И всё же из-за этих блатных у меня работы осталось с гулькин нос, со всеми вытекающими финансовыми последствиями. Учитывая (к чему скромность?) все мои высшие категории и заслуги перед Отечеством.  Блат там правит бал!


"Блатными" ведь все быть не могут - кому-то  и работать надо...бухарикиig_boss::girl_cray2:

----------


## fIzdrin

> А-а... Не поняла тебя, извини. Значит, мы за блат!  А если кто-то по блату займёт твоё законное место, что скажешь? У нас на работе много блатных, хотя школа вроде не то "тёплое местечко".  И всё же из-за этих блатных у меня работы осталось с гулькин нос, со всеми вытекающими финансовыми последствиями. Учитывая (к чему скромность?) все мои высшие категории и заслуги перед Отечеством.  Блат там правит бал!


где -то ты,где-то тебя.

----------


## Vanya

хех, куда ж без него-то, бывают ситуации, когда приходится им пользоваться 
ну а вапще, прожить-то можно без него, только нужно ли...

----------


## vova230

Что значит блат? Если это помощь знакомого в решении неких проблем, то да. А вот если устройство на работу непрофессионалов, откровенно пренебрегающих своими служебными обязанностями, то категорически против и как правило у меня такие работают не меньше других. И это при том, что я не руководитель, а такой же рабочий как и все, но блатным спуску не даю. Я понимаю так, если тебя устроили на работу по блату, то докажи, что ты достоин этого места.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот это позиция! Восхищаюсь. А я в отличие от тебя с блатными как-то предпочитаю не общаться. И они тоже меня избегают, видимо чувствуют моё отношение.)))

----------


## vova230

Я один раз шефа послал, теперь ходит и помалкивает. А я работу делаю как и раньше делал, даже больше, чем по штату положено. 
Нашли компромис.
Он меня не трогает, а я его не напрягаю. Тем более, что у нас в городе найти мне замену нелегко. Это понимают все. А я не пользуюсь. Но и в обиду себя не даю.

Давно было, дал себе зарок, что на мне ездить не будут. У меня отец на работе можно сказать умер, из-за нервотрепки. Пришел домой, и с инфарктом в больницу попал....

Со мной такого не будет!

----------


## Akasey

> ...это помощь знакомого в решении неких проблем, ...


 Вова так вот последний пример, подрабатывал на одном предприятии, сказали что возьмут на работу, а насчёт общаги сказали поговорят с директором, ибо работали с ним рядовыми сотрудниками.... Блат??? Видно блат...

----------


## Pasha_49

Была бы возможность, пользовался бы блатом. А так приходиться всё самому добиваться, не повезло, нет знакомых в нужных сферах. С колледжа выгнали, от армии не дали откосить, ща всё жду когда повестка придёт(

----------


## vova230

С возрастом человек неизбежно обрастает знакомствами и естественно, что проблемы быстрее решаются через знакомых. Только не стоит забывать и о тех, кто ниже тебя по статусу, не стоит задирать нос. Как знать как повернется жизнь и кто окажется нужнее в следующий миг.

----------

